# Padilla Edition Especial 1948 Edicion Limitada Cigar Review - Good 30 minute smoke.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

20 of these sell for $39.99 or less. A solid tasting 5x50 Robusto from Padilla. Taste is actually better then the regular 1948 line. Worth a try!!

Read the full review here: Padilla Edition Especial 1948 Edicion Limitada Cigar Review - Good 30 minute smoke.


----------

